# SW GA buck. dont be jealous!



## buckmaster77 (Nov 2, 2006)

141 bc


----------



## BuckinFish (Nov 2, 2006)

WOW!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 2, 2006)

come on brother give us some details!


----------



## DCarter001 (Nov 2, 2006)

Dear Lord


----------



## outdoorgirl (Nov 2, 2006)

WOW! Nice Buck!!!


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Nov 2, 2006)

*Nice deer*

That is a strong one for sure.


----------



## BigBuckFinder (Nov 2, 2006)

That is Man.


----------



## Adirondacker (Nov 2, 2006)

Hail Brutus!


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 2, 2006)

Big Boy.Congrats


----------



## DSGB (Nov 2, 2006)

Big 'ol bruiser!


----------



## bconaway (Nov 2, 2006)

*GOOD LORD!*

HOW MUCH DID THAT HOSS WEIGH?


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 2, 2006)

That's a hoss !!! What county did he hail from ??


----------



## NUTT (Nov 2, 2006)

Photoshopped........ 
Great buck, I am jealous!


----------



## jklaus (Nov 2, 2006)

I thought you shot that deer a few years back


----------



## Sixes (Nov 2, 2006)

Kinda small bodied 

Great buck, congratulations!


----------



## Lee (Nov 2, 2006)

Man that is really a small truck, oh wait, maybe just a huge buck!  Nice.


----------



## Dawg In the Swamp (Nov 2, 2006)

NICE!  hope you didnt have to drag him far.


----------



## kornbread (Nov 2, 2006)

give us some details , nice buck


----------



## RangerZ21 (Nov 3, 2006)

nice buck


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Nov 3, 2006)

Thats a big ole goodun! Congrats on taking him.


----------



## jinx0760 (Nov 3, 2006)

*Congrats!*

If I saw an animal that big in my NW corner...we would call it a BIG HOOVE sighting.   I wish we could get some like that up here!


----------



## freezerfiller (Nov 3, 2006)

Dang!  I don't know what else to say.


----------



## stev (Nov 3, 2006)

buckmaster77 said:


> 141 bc


rockin chair.


----------



## Jubal (Nov 3, 2006)

that's a truck load. good job


----------



## Researcher31726 (Nov 5, 2006)

Buckmaster, come on! Give us some details, man!
Where, how...
Sue


----------



## SakoL61R (Nov 5, 2006)

Good one-Congrats!


----------



## WSB (Nov 5, 2006)

Good buck!


----------



## Hoss (Nov 5, 2006)

Good buck.  Thanks for sharing your success.

Hoss


----------



## Gadget (Nov 5, 2006)

Goodun


----------



## buckmaster77 (Feb 17, 2007)

*sorry for the wait*

I was hunting a woodline on the edge of a overgrown field he was chasing a doe and I noticed him about 10 yards before he was going into woods so I had to made a quick shot. my 300wsm dropped him to his knees, then I noticed an even bigger deer behind him..HE WAS GONE...this deer got back up and tried to run hit him with final shot. biggest deer yet. Terrell county Buck


----------



## Hoyt man (Feb 17, 2007)

would of been nice in a few years


----------



## kevincox (Feb 17, 2007)

Im jealous but happy for ya!


----------



## ultramag (Feb 17, 2007)

buckmaster77 said:


> I was hunting a woodline on the edge of a overgrown field he was chasing a doe and I noticed him about 10 yards before he was going into woods so I had to made a quick shot. my 300wsm dropped him to his knees, then I noticed an even bigger deer behind him..HE WAS GONE...this deer got back up and tried to run hit him with final shot. biggest deer yet. Terrell county Buck



Thanks for the story..We have been waiting for 3 months   Nice buck for sure..Congrats


----------



## BassWorm (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice un. Congrads.....


----------



## brofoster (Feb 20, 2007)

I thought you shot him in 1A on the base!  Good buck man!


----------



## Booner Killa (Feb 20, 2007)

dude that is a good un man. Congrats on that bruiser!!!


----------



## HUNTINGJUNKIE (Feb 20, 2007)

im jealous


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 22, 2007)

buckmaster77 said:


> I was hunting a woodline on the edge of a overgrown field he was chasing a doe and I noticed him about 10 yards before he was going into woods so I had to made a quick shot. my 300wsm dropped him to his knees, then I noticed an even bigger deer behind him..HE WAS GONE...this deer got back up and tried to run hit him with final shot. biggest deer yet. Terrell county Buck




what part of terrell were you hunting?


----------



## DDD (Feb 23, 2007)

That is one healthy critter!!

Congrats!


----------



## BIGHORN26 (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm not jealous, but that a nice buck.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Feb 24, 2007)

Dang I don't know how I missed this post on a Big Buck  You shore got a little truck I mean a big ole Deer He really looks young 2.5 3 maybe.


----------



## 270 Sendero (Feb 26, 2007)

im not jealous


----------



## chewie1014 (Feb 27, 2007)

That is one fine deer for sure.

What part of Terrel County?  We used to hunt there a few years back and really saw some bruisers.  One of the nicest deer I ever saw was near Bronwood and he was only 6 points.  We saw another on the highway between Dawson and Albany and he WAS the biggest deer I've ever seen.  I personally think that area has some of the best deer in the state.


----------



## whchunter (Mar 5, 2007)

*Photo Note*

Photo advise>>>>>>I would have turned the deer around and put the head in front of me and the the body toward the back of the truck. With the head at the back the head and rack are diminished in size due to the angle and position.    Nice Un any way you look at it.   
Maybe you'll get the bigger one next year. Me all I ever see is BAMBEE but it eats good!


----------



## letsgohuntin (Mar 5, 2007)

proud for ya man!!!


----------



## copecowboy84 (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice buck!!!!


----------



## lilbassinlady (Mar 18, 2007)

I think it's great! There are a lot of big ones out there in all or most of all the counties. You just have to be in the right place at the right time with a little bit of luck.  BUCK FEAVER gets to me alot and other people too.  My boy says he never gets excited till after he shots, but 2 seasons ago he excually was all tore up after he saw what you would call a TEXAS deer within twenty yards during bow season and couldn't get a clear clean shot!  He stayed all shook up for weeks. SO, THERY'RE OUT THERE, Just keep looking!


----------



## lilbassinlady (Mar 18, 2007)

That's not my boy, but my BOYFRIEND! See, I just get excited just thinking about the big ones. That was in Meriweather county where he saw that one and he also said that it was probably was in the 150 + BC class.  So  you guys keep the faith and have a possitive attitudes. Oh and also, before you ask, the club next to us, harvested that buck later on in the same season.


----------



## Dub (May 4, 2007)

Monsta


----------



## Lead Poison (May 5, 2007)

buckmaster77 said:


> I was hunting a woodline on the edge of a overgrown field he was chasing a doe and I noticed him about 10 yards before he was going into woods so I had to made a quick shot. my 300wsm dropped him to his knees, then I noticed an even bigger deer behind him..HE WAS GONE...this deer got back up and tried to run hit him with final shot. biggest deer yet. Terrell county Buck



You saw a "bigger" deer with the one you killed on your picture??? Wow, just set me up in that stand this coming year!!!

The deer you killed is awesome, but if there is a bigger one I know where I'd hunt this year.


----------



## skinzem (May 5, 2007)

Thats a nice mature deer, congrats, how wide inside??


----------



## cotton top (May 20, 2007)

not jealous, MUCH !!!


----------

